# samba - latest stable version and integration with Gnome3



## Johnny2Bad (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay,
I will be building a server in about a week or so and I am a Samba user, and I stess user as I am not interested in development/beta testing. How does this integrate with gnome 3?

If I can't use the Samba engine recommended by the gnome 3 installer, what version should I use? I can't remember the last version I installed. I do recall you have to disable samba4 on installation because it simply wasn't ready for production.

Is gnome 3 out anyway, has it been added to the ports collection? And has newer versions of Samba been added too?

Without going to much into details, does the latest version of samba support active directory?

Thanking you in advance,
Jonathan.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2011)

The version of samba on the server is more or less irrelevant when it comes to clients.



> Is gnome 3 out anyway, has it been added to the ports collection?


It's being worked on.



> Without going to much into details, does the latest version of samba support active directory?


Yes.


----------

